# New Stihl EDT9 tach just came in.



## davhul

Stihl EDT9 tach comparing to the EDT8. First off it's a little smaller and has a function button I haven't played with yet. The EDT8 has a refresh of 1.5 sec. I don't have the specs on the EDT9 yet but it is faster. If anyone has any questions about it I'll try and answer or find out. I know everyone like videos as much as me so here a MS251 and a FS90 using both Tach's


----------



## Bedford T

I want one!

When you get time the button. Will be nice to know. Maybe it records?


----------



## davhul

I think you would be happy with it. It's almost half the price that the 8 was. The instructions are kinda hard to interpret. On the fs90 function 2pl showed twice the rpm that the 8 showed. 
lp2 was half the rpm and lpl showed same rpm and was the default setting. I'm thinking it has something to do with the duel magnet flywheels and the 500i efi. 
I'll have to test more


----------



## Bedford T

I recently looked for information on tachs online and you just presented stuff not available then.

I have never owned one only seen them used. The refresh is important I see now. Good example

Looks like it would easily fit your pocket. The holes do they go all the way through? Like you could tie it to your saw for testing in cut? Maybe the handle


----------



## bennn*e

Have you got a part number for it? Going to see if they're available here yet


----------



## davhul

5910 850 1100


----------



## Mac&Homelite

How much does one of these units run now? I've been looking at some cheapies on flebay, but would be willing to get one if the price is reasonable.


----------



## Bedford T

he says stihl prices vary according to where you live. call your dealer and ask. I bet they are less than 80$


----------



## davhul

Yeah, If your dealer will sell you one they should be around $70ish. Their not suppose to sell the tools but it's not usually enforced


----------



## trboxman

davhul said:


> I think you would be happy with it. It's almost half the price that the 8 was. The instructions are kinda hard to interpret. On the fs90 function 2pl showed twice the rpm that the 8 showed.
> lp2 was half the rpm and lpl showed same rpm and was the default setting. I'm thinking it has something to do with the duel magnet flywheels and the 500i efi.
> I'll have to test more



From what I read on it you're right, the settings are to take into account the 2 pulses that are found on the M-tronic line of equipment, one is for the coil and the other is a timing pulse for the fuel system so on a tach it makes it look like it's running twice the rpm. I believe the ETD 8 was supposed to do the same thing. I know that my TT-20K has the same feature for the same reasons.


----------



## davhul

I know the 8 will read m-tronic. That's all I've used. But haven't tried it on the 500i. I can find out.


----------



## jackjcc

davhul said:


> Yeah, If your dealer will sell you one they should be around $70ish. Their not suppose to sell the tools but it's not usually enforced



Really? I wondered if there was an issue with that. The guy at the counter at my dealer orders tools right up, the actual technician gives me a funny look. So I thought maybe something was up with that. I get great prices on tools there, paid less than $120 for the seal puller kit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davhul

I don't know the price off hand but that Sounds like a Good price. There's no suggested retail price on the tools so price widely varies.


----------



## Finnrpm

Been using one of these https://www.hardlineproducts.com/product/hourtach-meter/ for few years, no problems, even with m-tronics........

RV


----------



## LonestarStihl

I just bought the EDT-9 from my dealer. Was originally going with echo for the price but he switched me to this one because it was right in line. Here it was 66.99 plus tax. It works great but I don't know that you can change out the battery it appears sealed in the back and it's always on. I don't fully understand the instructions but like I said it's always on and just hold it near the saw. As shown at the top is comes with a short antenna and a clip on antenna you just route through the smaller holes. 

First ever tach and I love it. Very tiny I almost didn't think it was even in the box!


----------



## VanSyncro

davhul said:


> Stihl EDT9 tach comparing to the EDT8. First off it's a little smaller and has a function button I haven't played with yet. The EDT8 has a refresh of 1.5 sec. I don't have the specs on the EDT9 yet but it is faster. If anyone has any questions about it I'll try and answer or find out. I know everyone like videos as much as me so here a MS251 and a FS90 using both Tach's



Does it have a battery? Is it replaceable?


----------



## Bedford T

VanSyncro said:


> Does it have a battery? Is it replaceable?


Yes to the battery no to replacement. Whole thing is potted. Mine is still working got it around same time as this post was created. Been a good one.


----------

